# exposing values in 'gold corner' fiber chips



## dtectr (Jul 6, 2010)

HELP! A little dramatic but I just read someones post that included pictures like these and described how to process them & I can't find it again. I must learn to bookmark ...


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Process them in HCL/peroxide.


----------



## dtectr (Jul 6, 2010)

that's what i like about you 'Arkies' - you don't beat around the bush. :lol: thanks again.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

dtectr said:


> that's what i like about you 'Arkies' - you don't beat around the bush. :lol: thanks again.



ROFLMAO.... 8) 

We don't have time to, You know how it is in the sticks too busy covering our asses. They stared to shoot the sequence to deliverance here. :twisted:


----------



## dtectr (Jul 6, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> dtectr said:
> 
> 
> > that's what i like about you 'Arkies' - you don't beat around the bush. :lol: thanks again.
> ...



i can't say much - i live in NW MO again  our local library burned down, and it was a complete loss ...both of the books were destroyed - and only ONE had been colored in! :lol: 

anyway, thanks again & god! aren't those chips beautiful?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

dtectr said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > dtectr said:
> ...



You have/had a book store? I'm jelous.

You did a good job taking them apart. Do 1,000 at a setting and see if the last one you do looks that good. 8)


----------



## dtectr (Jul 6, 2010)

its like i told my english professor the day i graduated, "mr. Z, i ain't never gonna ferget this day!" He cried.  

i have really tough fingernails but the tips of my thumbs were getting alittle tender after 8. does the plastic make the solution 'goo up'? i was planning on starting them tonight & process tomorrow if far enough along.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope no gooing up you will just end up with brown solution(copper), the foils floating around and the fiber parts to deal with. You probably will not be ready to finish the process tomorrow. And get you an old tooth brush to rub the gold off the chips, wash them in water real good before you start scrubbing on them. Safety first, don't want you getting splashed with acid.


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 7, 2010)

dtectr said:


> i have really tough fingernails but the tips of my thumbs were getting alittle tender after 8. does the plastic make the solution 'goo up'? i was planning on starting them tonight & process tomorrow if far enough along.



I wear a set of soft mechanics style gloves when bending the fiber off of the ceramic, but my thumb still hurts after 100 or so. If you bend the fiber off of the ceramic/plastic starting at the corner it comes off very easily.

Steve


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 7, 2010)

I found that heat makes wonders. If you heat them they come apart with very little force applied.


----------

